# Bug out bag



## Johny (Mar 9, 2016)

I've lived out doors most my life, even when I have a home I hike and camp.
So I was wondering, does anyone else carry a bag for if everything goes to hell? I.e. van breaks down, cops steal it and you have to hitch out or something. 
I normally have a 65-75ltr.bag with some clothing dehydrated food, camelback bivy sleeping bag firestarters flashlight /head lamp maps sleeping pad dog stuff ect.


----------



## Mankini (Mar 9, 2016)

hellz yes. m-o-o-n, that spells bug out bag


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 9, 2016)

i've never had anything like that before since i've just never had the room. but once i get my bus/van i figure that's something I'll have prepared and set aside. basically a bag with all the stuff I'd normally travel with. once I get my vehicle i'm planning on saving money to go abroad anyways, so I'll need it for when I do that as well.


----------



## Johny (Mar 9, 2016)

It's something I have even when I have a home, just used to living out of a backpack I guess.


----------



## Mankini (Mar 9, 2016)

red cross sells some sweet ones.


----------



## awkwardshelby (Mar 9, 2016)

The best thing is always emergency underwear because man is it nice to push on a fresh pair of undies after you've been sweating and wearing the same pair for a few days.


----------



## angerisagift (Mar 9, 2016)

lots of socks


----------



## Mankini (Mar 9, 2016)

all 5 seasons of the golden girls on dvd. my cat t-shirt.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah. pack is still loaded and ready to pick up where I left off. Wherever I am whatever I'm doing I feel in perpetual motion as if still on the road, just not always carrying it on my back. The lifestyle is not without a certain permanence. It's like when you leave off that once into the bush or wherever, you leave off forever from country and possessions. You leave the death-machine for good and always and are forever outside of it even if still using it. So long as that pack is ready, which takes miles and miles to build and hone into something custom tailored to your own preferences and lifestyles, you are a sovereign nation.


----------



## Johny (Mar 14, 2016)

severin said:


> Yeah. pack is still loaded and ready to pick up where I left off. Wherever I am whatever I'm doing I feel in perpetual motion as if still on the road, just not always carrying it on my back. The lifestyle is not without a certain permanence. It's like when you leave off that once into the bush or wherever, you leave off forever from country and possessions. You leave the death-machine for good and always and are forever outside of it even if still using it. So long as that pack is ready, which takes miles and miles to build and hone into something custom tailored to your own preferences and lifestyles, you are a sovereign nation.


Pretty much


----------



## jonnyarlathotep (Mar 27, 2016)

I just recently finished making my bugout bag, call it paranoia but the way things are shaping up the election in the states , the North Korea threats the "terrorist bombings" just the general absurdity of living in the machine......clothes change, bump keys, knife, fishing line, snare wire, rain jacket, PVC tubing (for xylem water filter), and little handbook of edible plants ....you just never know when shit will hit the fan


----------



## Johny (Mar 30, 2016)

Ya man I hear ya , it just gives me peice of mind .
For instance my wife left me a week ago and if I had my bag set up again I would feel safer now I'm homeless with nothing.


----------



## DrAwqward (Apr 1, 2016)

Johny said:


> Ya man I hear ya , it just gives me peice of mind .
> For instance my wife left me a week ago and if I had my bag set up again I would feel safer now I'm homeless with nothing.


Sorry to hear that man. Keep your head up... 
Currently the only possessions i have are on my back and this lighter i keep in my shoe


----------



## Johny (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm trying man


----------

